# Scott Scale 950 or Scale 980



## waqr (Mar 9, 2018)

Please guys help me decide here 

I am new to MTB and my plan is to join the local club for some riding 2-3 times a week. It will mostly be gravel roads and and forest trails.

At first I set my budget to about a 1.000USD (10.000 SEK) and was then looking at the Scott Scale 980 which looks like a nice bike. However, after posting this on a Swedish forum people said that the Scale 950 was a much better bike. Sure but it also costs 600 USD more here in Sweden.

I am thinking like this, since I do not know if MTB is something I will think is fun I better go with the cheaper 980 and if I then enjoy this I will probably anyway trade up to a more expensive bike next year. I am afraid that I will not be pleased then even with the 950 so therefore my conclusion is that I might aswell buy the 980 now and either sell this and stop with MTB at the end of the year or trade up to something even better then the 950.

What do you guys think? Is the 980 a better choice for me at this point or should I go with the 950?

Many thanks!


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Can you rent or borrow a bike and see if this something you will enjoy before deciding on a purchase? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waqr (Mar 9, 2018)

Unfortunately not. I do know that I enjoy biking but I still hesitate to buy a bike for almost 2000 USD as a first real MTB.


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Hej! Somebody in Sweden has got have an extra bike? 

If thats truly the case and you mentioned you already enjoy riding just get the 950
And be done with it. Probably better resell
As well. Your getting a better fork and cranks and slightly better cassette. Its boost sized as well (jury still out on real difference) That bikes can last you a while
Im sure of it at least long enough for you to figure out the next bike because there is
Always the next bike.

You mentioned 2k
For this bike. Seems
Like you could get in an entry level carbon for that price.

Can you get santa cruz? Look at a highball maybe you could find a 2017 on sale somewhere

What can you get a canyon exceed for in europe? CF 6.0 pro race looks nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Buy both. Then you'll be twice as likely to be happy.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

950. You'll lose a few dollars more if you decide to sell it. But it's worth it.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

The 980 is the bottom of the line for that frame and honestly, if you can swing it, you would be better off going with the 950. The Fox 32 is light years ahead of the RockShox and for the rest of the components, it is a lot about weight. I think the 950 is something like 1.5lbs lighter which does not seem like much but it is if you get any kind of serious about this. Upgrading after the fact is a whole lot more expensive typically.


----------

